# Source check PCT-SHOP



## El_Muerto (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey huys onyone had any try with pct-shop carrying everything in human grade gear based in europe..


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 17, 2015)

nope, never heard of them


----------



## mickems (Dec 18, 2015)

Never tried them because it's a website. They sell injectable ephedrine. never seen that before.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope......


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2015)

legend pharma huh......

okay, your fooling us.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2015)

Negs. Go **** yourself


----------

